# Broadhead suggestions!



## deast1988 (May 8, 2015)

My lil Toelke 52lbs @ 28ins. I've got goldtip Byron Fergusons and a 150gr head and its shooting like darts. On my longbow I like 175gr heads. What would be a good broadhead to stick with in the 150gr range for my bow? Deer only at the moment. Hogs haven't came into the area yet. 

Been quiet lately still lurking. Thanks for the info


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 8, 2015)

If it was me and the broadheads I've shot, I would go with the Land Shark 165gr or try the Tiger Shark at 175gr. If you like most of us trad folks, we try anything we can get our hands on.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 8, 2015)

I like a Magnus 1. I buy a 135 grain glue on and use a long aluminum screw in adapter. The finished head comes to 165 grains.

This is a good head. I can set one up, shoot it 20 times into a pile of sand, file it razor sharp and go bleed out something rank.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 8, 2015)

150gr. 4-blade stinger wouldn't be a bad choice for deer.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> I like a Magnus 1. I buy a 135 grain glue on and use a long aluminum screw in adapter. The finished head comes to 165 grains.
> 
> This is a good head. I can set one up, shoot it 20 times into a pile of sand, file it razor sharp and go bleed out something rank.



This. I shoot the 160's and really cant see the need for anything else. They work.


----------



## Skunkhound (May 8, 2015)

Magnus stingers are not only priced right, but they come razor sharp. And you can them right at 150 gr. too, I think. All of the others suggested are good picks, I just don't like sharpening, or spending too much when I know I can get it done with the stinger. I like Muzzy phantoms too, particularly since they're made here in GA. I just haven't been lucky enough to kill with one.


----------



## deast1988 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks fellas, still chasing my first deer with trad. 9misses last season. But we all gotta start somewhere. New Bow all kinds of arrows shot likes the 150s for some reason I'll look into the options listed up top. I like prep and always tweaking for deer season.


----------



## Clipper (May 9, 2015)

deast1988 said:


> Thanks fellas, still chasing my first deer with trad. 9misses last season. But we all gotta start somewhere. New Bow all kinds of arrows shot likes the 150s for some reason I'll look into the options listed up top. I like prep and always tweaking for deer season.



Sounds like you had an exciting season this year.  Why don't you come to some of the shoots and try your hand on foam targets in the woods.  You will meet some great people, learn a lot, and have a load of fun.  I should take my own advice because I've missed all of them so far but I had other stuff that had to be done.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 11, 2015)

I have a variety in my quiver. Never just one type broadhead.


----------



## deast1988 (May 12, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I have a variety in my quiver. Never just one type broadhead.




Nice selection. My longbow likes heavier heads the recurve likes lighter ones. I'll start buyin and testing and tinkering. Thanks for the help. I'm in the middle 2.5hrs to southern shoots 1.45 to northern. I broke down on my shot execution. My main flaw, pick my spot low. Recurve is mouse quiet and plenty quick I went real short so I can get around my treesstand a little better this year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 12, 2015)

To a man, broadheads are like shoes to a woman. Taking a look, on my stuff table, with moving anything, I can lay eyes on the following: snuffers, hel razors, stingers, phanoms, vpas, magnus 1 & 2, deltas, no mercys, tuskers, grizzlys (old and new type), tiger sharks, land sharks, phat heads, nother type steelforce I don't recall the name of. That's not all I've got, and that's probably not even half of what some of these senior citizens, like Mikey and Al, have laying around.


----------



## Dennis (May 12, 2015)

I too have had and used most broadheads out there and I have settled on these, well at least for now
4 blade Muzzy phantoms
3 blade Wenzel woodsman
2 blade Simmons tiger sharks


----------



## dpoole (May 12, 2015)

A GOOD SHARP ONE is the most important thing along with shot placement.


----------



## Bucky T (May 12, 2015)

I've got Magnus 2's and TreeSharks in my quiver.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 12, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I have a variety in my quiver. Never just one type broadhead.



Mike, I see you're about as likely to make a matched set as I am.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 12, 2015)

dpoole said:


> A GOOD SHARP ONE is the most important thing along with shot placement.



That is a fact.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 12, 2015)

Todd, they all kill. Just got to know your equipment. That picture is missing my 190gr Grizzly. The Grizzlys in the picture are 160gr. Oh, here's one that went through a boar hawg.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 13, 2015)

Don't forget the ACE 2 blade 150 grs.... High carbon steel, sharpen up easy and keep a good edge. They are glue on only I think...


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 13, 2015)

deast1988 said:


> Thanks fellas, still chasing my first deer with trad. 9misses last season. But we all gotta start somewhere. New Bow all kinds of arrows shot likes the 150s for some reason I'll look into the options listed up top. I like prep and always tweaking for deer season.



Wow - nine misses has to be some kind of a record. Statistically I can't wrap my mind around that. But your persevearance is very inspiring! I might be in the same boat come Sptember so I better be ready for such a situation!


----------



## Mudfeather (May 14, 2015)

Gonna start a thread about misses....it might do good to understand the why behind the actions...just a thought...


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 12, 2015)

I currently shoot the 125 gr. 4 Blade stingers and have had great success with them.  They are razor sharp, replacement blades are available, and Magnus will replace/repair the head if you send them back to them.  The only thing is, the last three deer I shot through, and one large black bear, the tip of the broadhead blade has bent over slightly and caused some damage.  I will send the blades back for free replacement.  I have also used the Phantoms and Eskimos with great success.  I have some tree sharks on order.  Good luck and shoot straight!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 13, 2015)

I've shot a little of everything. Magnus II, 125gr. is what I keep going back to.... they work just fine for me. With glue on heads and different weight adapters you can end up with the weight you need.


----------

